# snake breeding racks



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

I am considering buying a few different morphs of Royal both male and female in the future years to breed for both a hobby and paying for the care of my own pet snakes. Does anyone know what suitable breeding racks exist for breeding royal pythons in with enough for a decent number of snakes, or will it be a case of building one? 

What I am after is something plastic tubs that slide out but are able to heat them all properly somehow, so something designed for this purpose with heating in mind too would be ideal. Also, what sort of price am I looking at for the rack?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

http://www.pro-racks.com/

For something that's professionally built and ready-to-plug-in, you're probably looking at £500 plus.

Otherwise, it's a pretty straightforward job to build a shelving system in contiboard that's had routered grooves put in the back to run heat cable through. The bigger the tubs you need, the heavier the rack gets. For us that's a concern - our reptile rooms are upstairs.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

When we move in together I will convince my girlfriend to have one room turned into a reptile room downstairs. Maybe I will sacrifice the downstairs bathroom or something. Muhahahaha  So the weight should not be a problem, it is more getting heating sorted for as cheap as possible. that cocern me


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

I took a look on pro racks site their new one advertised looks great. 24 racks for £800 with heating etc and that. Perfect. The fact it is on wheels is not what I was looking for in case it rolls with all the snakes in it but are they removable?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't know. I would guess that with the build quality they probably put the kind of wheels with latchable brakes on them; I'm sure you could ask for one without wheels when you ordered.

I have a professional rat rack (not from pro-racks) that has wheels and I can tell you I have never experienced it rolling anywhere - it's just too heavy to move except if there's someone actively TRYING to move it.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

Ah yeah I forgot about wheel locks lol. Probably is perfect then, thanks.


----------



## coopdog (Feb 6, 2007)

hi i build 14 tub racks build them out of white laminate speek to davegee just built one for him or pm me cheers


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

PMed ya


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

the last rack i built for royals used the 33l rubs with the lids off and built the shelve unit itself out of conti, decide the spacing by putting a sheet of 3mm MDF on the bottom shelf then put you box ontop, sit the next shelf on that and screw it it place,

That was when you have the heat mats in you have about 2mm sliding space to get the boxes out

I used the narrow habistat heatmats along the back of the shelf and put the probe two inches above the shelf on the back wall! Just make sure if you put more than 10 shelves in you use more than one stat!


----------

